# DRINGEND - Einloggen per Batch



## andistrahl (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir ein Netzlaufwerk per Batch verbinden. Das Laufwerk kann ich verbinden, es fehlt mir jedoch noch eine PW-Abfrage. 
Wer kennt sich da aus und würde mir helfen.

Baerchen


----------



## chibisuke (10. Dezember 2003)

net use x: \\<netshare> <passwort> /USER:<username>

sollte kein problem sein


wenn du die eingabe vom user eingeben lassen alles nach dem <netshare> weg.


----------



## andistrahl (10. Dezember 2003)

*Hallo*

meine datei sieht wie folgt aus

net use w: \\server\ordner

wie hänge ich deine zeile an?

schreibe ich wieder 

net use W: \\<netshare>

?
Entschuldigung für die dummheit aber ich habe soetwas noch nie gemacht


----------



## chibisuke (10. Dezember 2003)

nein das war eine beispielzeile, und <netshare> ist ein platzhalter wo du den netzwerkpfad einsetzt...

net use w: //server/pfad <kennword> /user:<username>

das is der komplette befehl nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

und wenn du das 
<kennword> /user:<username> weg läst dann fragt er in der komandozeile nach den userdaten.

ich zeig dir mal mein das startup script so wie es auf meinem PC zum einsatz kommt:


```
subst f: c:\vdv\f
subst g: c:\vdv\g
subst h: c:\vdv\h
net use x: \\192.168.0.1\proj meinPW /user:smb
net use y: \\192.168.0.1\www meinPW /user:smb
```

die subst zeilen hängen mein download projekt und zwischspeicher verzeichnis als laufwerke in die struktur ein. die tun nix zur sache.

und die beiden net zeilen erstellen die netzlaufwerke X und Y die die laufwerke C und E meines Routers repäsentieren. Da ich aber naturgemäß auf meinem windows arbeitsrechner nicht die selben passwörter hab wie auf meinem linux router muss ich die parameter kennwort und user benutzen um ihm das klar zu machen

wie du siehst hab ich an das komando hinten dran das passwort und mit einem /user: auch noch den usernamen angehängt die er benutzen soll für die verbindung.

alles klar?


----------

